# Police open fire outside Westminster and shoot knife-wielding man



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> amid reports of explosion and 'at least 12 pedestrians mowed down on bridge'
> Four-wheel drive car said to have driven over Westminster Bridge knocking down pedestrians this afternoon
> 'Asian' knifeman then got into the grounds of Parliament where he reportedly stabbed a police officer
> The 'middle-aged' attacker was then shot by armed officers as the area was cleared by emergency services
> Parliament was suspended and the Prime Minister was rushed from the scene in an unmarked police car


What are the odds that this "Asian" knifeman is a muslim knifeman?

Parliament shooting: Man shot at Westminster Bridge | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I would say 100%...
Muzzies come in all shapes sizes and colors
Hell I've seen VERY white women walking around dressed like muzzies, true feminists...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> I would say 100%...
> Muzzies come in all shapes sizes and colors
> *Hell I've seen VERY white women walking around dressed like muzzies, true feminists...*


Anything to get back at the evil white man.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A lot of Asian countries are Muslim.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

But the travel ban only covers 6 middle eastern countries??


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Westminster attack: Two dead as others suffer 'catastrophic' injuries


Westminster attack: Two dead as others suffer 'catastrophic' injuries


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's on CNN now. More violence from the religion of peace!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

How awful...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The pic in this link shows the "Asian" man to be another good ole Hodgie killer.

Pictured: Parliament terror attack suspect is wheeled into ambulance after being shot by police - Mirror Online


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ah come on! Maybe the libs are right! Lets drop the borders and let them flock here, aid them, and study them to find out why they hate us so much?
I just don't get it? 

Get that wall going!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

How nice, they're trying so hard to save his miserable life... in Russia? Bullet between the eyes, on the scene.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TG said:


> How nice, they're trying so hard to save his miserable life... in Russia? Bullet between the eyes, on the scene.


And that is how it should be.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think Indonesia has the largest muzslime population in the world of all countries.

Bigger H bombs will be needed.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

In England, the general term Asian includes (as it should) most Middle Eastern countries (not just East Asia), including South Asia.. like India, Pakistan, Shri Lanka...etc


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Bigger H bombs will be needed.


What? You'd bomb Asia? LOL
Learn how to secure your own country first.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The use of "Asian" is just more fake news by the commies to avoid saying the truth.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Hey London...you reap what you sow.

I'm sorry for the loss of innocent life but......

I told ya so.......

And it ain't gonna stop.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> What? You'd bomb Asia? LOL
> Learn how to secure your own country first.


I have nothing to say about the way this country runs, being a nothing but one grain.

But, you are right, If i could, all muzslimes would go from here.

The country has turned to shit over the last 60 years, most due to trash immigrants.

I don't see any Jews, Hindu's, Christians or Buddhist waging a holy war on us.

NEVER does there go a day without some muzslime bastard attacking some non believer somewhere in the world.

We let more of that scum in here it will be everyday here sooner than later.

Why don't the feds tell us about all the plots they stopped?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Why don't the feds tell us about all the plots they stopped?


Because a liberal/progressive muslim President and a liberal/progressive propaganda arm of the democratic party, formerly known as the main stream media, are fearful it will paint a negative picture of the religion of peace and therefor interrupt their liberal narrative.

Things may change with Trump at the helm.

I understand not divulging the details of foiled attempts but I don't see much wrong with knowing the number of foiled attempts.


----------



## DaBu (Mar 20, 2017)

Coming from a neighbouring country (Netherlands), fear strook here as well. Our capital (Amsterdam) is in the centre of the struck Capitals so far; Paris, Brussel, Berlin, London... Guess what's next?

Last intel on suspect here (Rumour, half confirmed):- Abu Izzadeen (Trevor brooks as real), known for Trying to join IS and force ppl to in '06. Also, in '04 he was arrested and imprisoned till '09 for his action to raise violence against american troops in Iraq.

Wonder what Bullshit the European Union will come with now. Its action time!!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just think - there's 1,000s more waiting at the French entrance of The Chunnel to pour thru and help their brothers ....


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Happy Belgium Bombing Anniversery...?

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

TG said:


> How nice, they're trying so hard to save his miserable life... in Russia? Bullet between the eyes, on the scene.


The English Long Drop would be equally as effective and possibly more entertaining if conducted in public at London Tower as it used to


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Wonder what Bullshit the European Union will come with now


More of the same...

Embrace them, welcome them, feed them, clothe them, house them and coddle them....so they can turn around and kill you.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> How nice, they're trying so hard to save his miserable life... in Russia? Bullet between the eyes, on the scene.


Amblance cost $2200
EMT Cost $275
ER costs $6000
45 caliper round $.42 (The Russians Truly are smarter...)


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Its to the point now where I won't drink outside of my home anymore because when I go out to drink I don't carry, not to mention how it slows down your reaction time. I guess the terrorists have won on that account.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

DaBu said:


> Wonder what Bullshit the European Union will come with now. Its action time!!





Robie said:


> More of the same...
> 
> Embrace them, welcome them, feed them, clothe them, house them and coddle them....so they can turn around and kill you.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

So an article at the top of drudge yesterday said their PM was close by; yet in MSM America I see no reference to that? Was she?


----------

